# Lachsaufstieg am Fraser River in Kanada



## FishingGuide (8. August 2009)

ROTLACHS WAHNSINN!!! Die Rotlachse sind heute morgen endlich in grossen Zahlen in den Fraser River gekommen. Wir haben ueber 50 Lachse gelandet. Die Temperaturen des Wassers sind am Fallen und durch die Regenvorhersage in den naechsten paar Tagen duerfte hier so richtig die Post abgehen. Sinkende Wassertemperaturen kombiniert mit Regen - da kommen die Lachse in grossen Zahlen den Fluss rauf. Das heisst bis mitte November Lachs ohne Ende (Rotlachs, Buckellachs, Hundslachs, Silberlachs und alles schoen gespickt mit Koenigslachsen) kombiniert mit vielen Stoeren und herrlichem Forellenangeln in der Wildnis.


----------



## Jean (9. August 2009)

*AW: Lachsaufstieg am Fraser River in Kanada*

Konnte dies vor 2 Tagen schon beobachten. Die letzten 2 Wochen haben wir nur Springs gefangen, Vorgestern konnte ich 6 Sockeye landen und mein Kollege 5. Haben noch etliche verloren. Scheint als wuerden sie endlich hochkommen, auch das Albion Net zeigt einen grossen Anstieg der Stueckzahlen. http://www-ops2.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fos2_Internet/Testfish/rptdtfdparm.cfm?fsub_id=242. Vieleicht sehen wir ja doch noch ein Opening fuer Sockeye, was denkst Du Frank?


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. August 2009)

*AW: Lachsaufstieg am Fraser River in Kanada*

Ah,
Jean weiß Bescheid!


----------



## Jean (10. August 2009)

*AW: Lachsaufstieg am Fraser River in Kanada*

Wie darf ich das verstehen,Dolfin;+


----------

